# Paints4U 30ml paint



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Have two scratches on my car that need filling. I then have a few little areas around the car that could do with touching up (maybe stone chips etc.)
Wondering how far the 30ml paint pot will go/last?
Or is it worth me getting the 100ml tin instead (or is this too much).
I like the look of their £14.99 kit that has the grades of sanding paper- I'm not sure where else I could by this.

Thanks.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Also interested in this as i have a few scratches and chips.


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

tom-225 said:


> Also interested in this as i have a few scratches and chips.


I currently have two 8-12 inch key scratches on the door panel that need attention. I then have scuffs around the door, and door sill (caused by shoes scratching and doors knocking into wall from previous owner).
Then stone chips on the bonnet (car is 6 years old) and a few minor scratches of about 2 inches here and there.
Just in case that helps with anyone who has used such a kit before, and knows how much paint is required etc.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

30ml is loads , Just make sure you have a decent quality brush , After use keep the paint and the lacquer indoors , It doesn't like the cold of a garage


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

R7KY D said:


> 30ml is loads , Just make sure you have a decent quality brush , After use keep the paint and the lacquer indoors , It doesn't like the cold of a garage


Ok thank you.
Is the polishing of the wetsanded marks easy to do without a rotary/DA? How much effort will be required by hand (before I go off and make a mess of it lol)?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Youy can wetsand by hand, I normally go up to 4000 pads when doing that...

I wetsand by DA, then refine using a rotary...

I'm sure it's possible to refine by hand, but would guess it would take a little longer!

:thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I bought a Paints4U kit recently - there's more than enough paint, polish, clearcoat etc. to do many touch-up jobs.










The Paints4U Scratch Master Kit @ £14.99 offers excellent value IMO.


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

DW58 said:


> I bought a Paints4U kit recently - there's more than enough paint, polish, clearcoat etc. to do many touch-up jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the kit I was first looking at.
How many scratches have you done so far? And how much has been used?
Also did you polish via hand or DA?

Thanks.


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

DW58 said:


> I bought a Paints4U kit recently - there's more than enough paint, polish, clearcoat etc. to do many touch-up jobs.
> 
> The Paints4U Scratch Master Kit @ £14.99 offers excellent value IMO.


I share this view, having used paints4u and found 30ml loads to do plenty of touch ups on the bonnet and front bumper.


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Culainn said:


> I share this view, having used paints4u and found 30ml loads to do plenty of touch ups on the bonnet and front bumper.


Thanks.
Again, as above, did you polish via hand or machine?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Rust.Bucket said:


> Thats the kit I was first looking at.
> How many scratches have you done so far? And how much has been used?
> Also did you polish via hand or DA?
> 
> Thanks.


I've done five stone chips and a 1.5cm scratch, the amount of paint used is hardly noticeable. I polished by hand - happy with the results.

You'll never use up 30ml on hand touch-ups.

It's superb value for money - I bought a Chipex kit for my last car which is equally good but doesn't have the clearcoat and costs almost 3x as much.


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

DW58 said:


> I've don't five stone chips and a 1.5cm scratch, the amount of paint used is hardly noticeable. I polished by hand - happy with the results.
> 
> You'll never use up 30ml on hand touch-ups.
> 
> It's superb value for money - I bought a Chipex kit for my last car which is equally good but doesn't have the clearcoat and costs almost 3x as much.


When you say you were happy with results, would you say its still 'noticeable' that wet sanding or a repair had been done?

And I think the £14.99 kit is the way to go for me then.
Wonder if I'll get it in time for the weekend/end of the week.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes, I can find a couple of the chips, but they are in a strange inaccessible place, i.e. in the groove below the rear light group. The others are superb.

I'm not a professional painter, but I'm happy with the results. I think you have to make the decision and try it for yourself or go to a professional. I'm keen to keep my car looking as good as possible, it is only just over four months old with <1,700 miles on the clock, but I'm on an incredibly limited budget so getting the chips professionally fixed just isn't an option for me.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^plus it's fun to DIY 

:thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> ^^plus it's fun to DIY
> 
> :thumb:


So that's why I enjoyed it, knew there must be a reason :lol:


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

DW58 said:


> Yes, I can find a couple of the chips, but they are in a strange inaccessible place, i.e. in the groove below the rear light group. The others are superb.
> 
> I'm not a professional painter, but I'm happy with the results. I think you have to make the decision and try it for yourself or go to a professional..... but I'm on an incredibly limited budget so getting the chips professionally fixed just isn't an option for me.





The Cueball said:


> ^^plus it's fun to DIY
> 
> :thumb:


Exactly. I dont expect as good a finish as having a respray (not an option as its pointless on my car...a 2004 clio lol...plus I'm on a very low budget too).
But just want to make sure that doing it myself wont look as noticeable as leaving the scratches there.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Rust.Bucket said:


> Exactly. I dont expect as good a finish as having a respray (not an option as its pointless on my car...a 2004 clio lol...plus I'm on a very low budget too).
> But just want to make sure that doing it myself wont look as noticeable as leaving the scratches there.


Just take your time, make sure the scratch is clean, and build up very thin layers of paint...

The first few _may_ be kind of bad, but you will get used to it, and improve with every one...

:thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

My son used a Chipex kit on my Mum's car a couple of weekends ago (same idea except no lacquer). He used the Paints4U clearcoat - he did three 2" scratches on the tailgate and some stone-chips, the results look fine to me.

I suggest you bite the bullet and go for it. I suspect if you have access to a rotary/DA polishes (I don't), that you'll get even better results.


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Just take your time, make sure the scratch is clean, and build up very thin layers of paint...
> 
> The first few _may_ be kind of bad, but you will get used to it, and improve with every one...
> 
> :thumb:


I plan to do the more obscure scratches first (ones you have to bend down to see etc.) before tackling the more visible ones (e.g door panels). 
As you say, I wont be an expert to begin with, but a little bit of practice should help make the more important, and visible ones, have a better finish.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Let me go in with my 5p's worth , I bought that kit from them because I wanted to have a go at wet sanding by hand , I needed a smart repair after i'd been at it :lol::lol: , You see I got a bit carried away and forgot to keep checking my work , The smart repair guy did say that it was one of the best preparations he'd ever seen :lol:

Take your time and check your work :thumb:


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

R7KY D said:


> Let me go in with my 5p's worth , I bought that kit from them because I wanted to have a go at wet sanding by hand , I needed a smart repair after i'd been at it :lol::lol: , You see I got a bit carried away and forgot to keep checking my work , The smart repair guy did say that it was one of the best preparations he'd ever seen :lol:
> 
> Take your time and check your work :thumb:


When you say you forgot to keep checking your work, what actually happened? I presume you sanded too much, so how often should I keep checking.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Rust.Bucket said:


> When you say you forgot to keep checking your work, what actually happened? I presume you sanded too much, so how often should I keep checking.


Well I started sanding for a few strokes ....checked it ....few strokes more ...checked it then a double amount of strokes ...oops too far down to the plastic of the wing , The whole thing was smoother than a baby's backside but now what was a small stone chip ended up being a 5p piece size repair , If i was proud of anything it was the preparation , but alas too big to correct with a paint brush


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

R7KY D said:


> Well I started sanding for a few strokes ....checked it ....few strokes more ...checked it then a double amount of strokes ...oops too far down to the plastic of the wing , The whole thing was smoother than a baby's backside but now what was a small stone chip ended up being a 5p piece size repair , If i was proud of anything it was the preparation , but alas too big to correct with a paint brush


I think when I do it, I'll be overly cautious anyway. But thanks for the heads up, I'll make sure I keep checking.


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Another quick question:
Around the door 'sills', the previous owner has scuffed them when getting out the car. It sort of looks like the knocks you get when opening a car door onto a brick wall.
Was wondering if the Paints4U kit could rectify this?
Was thinking about using a smallish artist brush or something to build layers and then usual wet sand procedure?
Obviously want to take away the majority of the 'nasty' scuffs and scratches.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Just bought the kit to try out. Any tips above what's been mentioned?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

no idea but I need to do the leading edge of the front splitter on my Merc. Its so low it catches everything and there is a noticeable area with no paint on at all now. Needs sorting as no doubt the inspectors at Merc will spot it and want to charge me a grand for a repair when the car goes back.... Few door chips on SWMBOs car as well caused by ignorant parking ******s as well - this looks just the ticket.


----------

